# Babyhawk vs' Toddlerhawk



## AmazoniaBelly (Jun 19, 2004)

I really want a carrier from Babyhawk....I am quite tall and my daughter was quite long and always riding a little to high in the ergo. Is is possible to use a toddlerhawk with a new born and just fold the head rest down a little farther? Does anyone own a Toddlerhawk here who has used it with a baby?


----------



## blumom2boyz (Jun 13, 2006)

can't offer any advice on the toddlerhawk, but wanted to suggest you head over to www.thebabywearer.com. There are LOTS of experienced baby wearers on there that could help you out! I have a babyhawk and the only reason why I didn't use it until ds3 was about 4 months was b/c he HATED being frog legged, but I don't see why you just couldn't fold over the headrest. I have also heard of mommas folding over the bottom an extra time as well.


----------



## jenni22 (Oct 30, 2006)

I just ordered a toddlerhawk. I tried out the bh but also heard that you can fold over the bottom of a th for a baby, that's why I chose it, because then 10 mo dd can keep sleeping in it as she gets bigger and my next lo can also use it as a newborn. So I'm not sure, but those are my thoughts!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

The bottom strap of a BabyHawk/ToddlerHawk is straight across, so it's easy to roll the bottom as many times as necessary to shorten it up. Any MT can be rolled on the bottom, but I like the way the BH/TH folds up nice and neat.


----------



## getting_there (Oct 12, 2007)

I haven't _yet_ but I have just ordered my first toddlerhawk and I plan on using it with all ages.


----------



## ~threemoons~ (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a toddlerhawk and a babyhawk and I used both of them during the nb stage. worked great.


----------

